# Choosing a case



## Ajax38Drv (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all,

This seems like the most appropriate area to post this question.

What goes into a decision on what size case you get?

thats all.
thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

basicly what motherboard,power supply,videocard you have.


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

Also how many hard drives and optical drives are you running?
If you plan on using a higher end video card, they tend to be quite long so your case will need to accommodate that as well.
Are you going with water cooling?
Do you like to tinker around in there a lot?

All of these things will contribute to you needing a larger case.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

what type of cooling you want, aesthetic values, portability, the right features also go into deciding a case


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Also cooling in general, be it water or air, if you have say a full tower case you will have more physical room and can get better air flow as compared to say a micro ATX case


----------

